# VanGuard battery mate query



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

My Auto-Sleeper Excelsior is fitted with a battery mate, supplied & fitted by a company called VanGuard of Frinton-on-Sea. The info supplied states that the device is an automatic engine battery charging system, which will charge the engine battery from the built-in van charger, even when there is no permanent mains supply.
The company no longer exists, & I cannot find any info on-line.
I am not sure if the unit is working correctly as my engine battery is going flat although the leisure battery is charged. I also have a solar panel fitted, so the engine battery should be kept trickle charged.
Any ideas how I check the system?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi John Diggins committed suicide four weeks after his wife died of Cancer about five years ago, which is why he is no longer trading.

I designed the system for him and gave him the product to try and help him through a rough period financially.

Email me at [email protected] and I will try and help

Eddie


----------

